# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: نحوه ساختن یوزر جدید در ویندوز

## maminb

سلام. با توجه به آدرس زیر میخواستم ببینم چطور میتونم با برنامه نویسی یوزر جدید بسازم (با دسترسی Admin. یعنی تو لوکال گروپ ادمین ها باشه.)

اینم آدرس:
http://www.tarfandestan.com/1384/05/...indows-xp.html


به طوری که *یوزر* و *پسورد* و گروه کاربری رو بتونم از کاربر بگیرم.

* گرفتن یوزر و پسورد دلخواه خیلی مهمه برام ولی گروه کاربری رو اگه نشد عیب نداره. فقط ادمین باشه.

پیشاپیش ممنون.

----------


## Netsky

سلام . 
فکر کنم باید از دستوراتت رو به خط فرمان ارسال کنی . توی همین سایت یه جستجو بزنی کدش رو بدست میاری . 
بای بای ........................

----------


## maminb

جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نشد.

ممنون میشم کدش رو قرار بدید (به همین زبان VB.NET)

----------


## Mani_rf

*با استفاده از فرمان Shell کدی که در این سایت به شما داده را اجرا کن.*
 
Shell("Net User Tarfandestan 1234 /add")

----------


## Beyondsoft

اگر هم در دامین هستی می توانی از دستور dsadd user ...  استفاده کنی ! 



dsadd user "CN=User1,OU=ou1,DC=arvan,DC=ir" -memberof "CN=MyGroup,OU=ou1,DC=arvan,DC=ir" -disabled no -pwd 123456

----------


## maminb

> *با استفاده از فرمان Shell کدی که در این سایت به شما داده را اجرا کن.*
>  
> Shell("Net User Tarfandestan 1234 /add")


متشکرم. حالا میخواستم بدونم چجوری این یوزر و پسورد رو از کاربر بگیرم؟

----------


## Mani_rf

Shell("Net User " & TextBox1.text & " " & TextBox2.text & " /add")

----------

